# IVF Wales Pregnancy & Parenting chat pt10



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just marking to keep up with you all x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire your situation is the same as mine hun.  I'm 2 weeks ahead and i had the gtt and it was neg, i put it down to genes. Hope you haven't got diabetes


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just marking


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

another new thread, thanks shell

ive had a relaxing night, no show, not even a tiny tiny bit!

i so so so need chocolate


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Quick question - how do you mark a thread?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think you just did hun


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

re marking = once you reoly to a thread it then shows up on the list in the 'show new replies to your posts' on the top right hand corner under your username.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning all

CAN'T SLEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is feeling ok


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Im another early bird today.
Oh Mimi - you poor thing.... hope you managed to go back to bed. 
Kara are you sill hanging in there? Good luck with con appt today and hope it starts to happen soon
Claire glad work is a bit quieter - I planned to finish up about 36 weeks using holiday up before mat leave
We have had a busy week
All good with Morgans hospital appointment - they were  still  a bit concerned about his "slow" weight gain so we are going back in 3 months instead of six
Yesterday we went to Bristol to go into work - very surreal sat at my old desk cuddling and feeding morgan lol
He went down a storm and disrupted the entire office for about three hours and got loads of cuddles. 
Off to mums today to get my hair cut and coloured yay


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara good luck with con

Taffy enjoy your day


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Just a quick one as I need to go to work

Kara hope things start for you today

Michelle hope you got some more sleep

Taffy glad Morgans appt went OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

damn mimi if i knew you were online i would have got up, i woke at 250am and was awake for hours, i seem to have a bad night then an ok night. are you in work? you must be shattered?

taffy its good they are keeping an eye on morgan. i bet it was very strange being in work

claire thanks for the luck

yeah i am still here!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Any signs of anything happening

Shattered today, only managed a few hours sleep and i'm back to work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

totally buggered all different, midwife said to expect a show but nothing, the only thing i do feel is heavier by the day and more pressure down below

you must be exhausted hun, work sucks at the best of times but omg when your tired it must be so hard


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i just text luke to see if he wanted anything from town and his reply was yeah a baby! bless

we are both on edge


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It must be stressful

Feel a little like a zombie today, never mind not long to go before i finish but my boss is panicking


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how many weeks?

bloody bosses!

i dont feel stressed as such more anixous and excited oh and nervous.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

From monday 7 weeks but in reality i don't think i am going to make that.  I am finding it really difficult moving around cos of the weight lol.  I'll have a word with con and once i have caught up with things in work i think i will go sick.  At least i won't be leaving them too much in the lurch but i have to look after me and baby

I washed all babies things yesterday and just drying them today but ooh they smell scrummy, don't think my tt is going to fit into newborn though lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think finishing a little earlier will be right for you. if you go sick within 4 weeks of your maternity they can demand you start it so bear that is mind. hun sod the money you and baby are the most important and if your not sleeping your body will be shattered and the not sleeping gets worst too

did you use fairy and baby softner? i love the smell, i open the drawers just for a wiff lol.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm looking into having a mortgage holiday so this will help.  I don't care anyway what they do!

Yeah fairy with comfort pure oh it smells lush


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like a good idea to me and you should get some tax credits and child benefit. trouble is the tax credits go on last years earnings.

at last im dressed after finding something to fit, i cant believe how much bigger i feel each day


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm massive, and growing daily lol.  I had to buy some new tops as mine have all gone to short lol

Not long now, your on countdown hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol you will have to post a pic but then i will see you soon if baby shows up lol.....i sure am on count down, 6 days max!

i better dash, got to go get fuel, get clexane from chemist then off to see my mum and for a walk round some shops and maybe a jog ok im joking about the jog lol

now im up and about im having that corkscrew effect and BH!

chat later


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Have a great day


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck Kara, hoping for some news when I get back! Will be thinking of you.

Mimi, hope you had a good rest on your day off and are feeling ok

Hi to all mums and mums to be


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sarah, my next day off is saturday.  I should sleep tonight i am really tired.

Hows you today honey


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm good thanks, looking forward to our little trip. Take it easy if you can and hope you sleep better tonight.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Any news Kara?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

MMM she could be pushing mini ellard out now


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

gosh i don't come on for one day and there is loads to read.

kara glad sweep went well hope things are moving soon for you. 

to all other mummies to be hope you are all well.

taffy glad they are keeping an eye on morgan. bet it was great showing him off in work.

hi to all mummies and babies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive been out with my mum and then spent ages at the hospital chatting and being monitored, baby was sleeping most of it but they did record a contraction!. ok the plan, daily monitoring and im being induced sunday if baby no show yet!! that was the very latest she would let me push it, she did want me in tomorrow which **** me up.
she scanned me and fluid all ok, babys head has popped back up to 4/5 the naughtie baby lol. having 2nd sweep tomorrow. 

so i need labour vibes ladies

how is everyone else tonight?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara sounds like a good plan and that they are giving you to sunday to try naturally. i hope something happens tonight or tomorrow for you.

will have to get miriam to do a labout dance instead of an af dance.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah good thinking queenie

miriam have you got a labour dance?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara hope things start for yo soon.  I'm sending you loads of vibes that it starts soon


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

there we go kara baby icons for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks claire

queenie that is beautiful

luke boss just called and cancelled his meeting in bristol tomorrow cause im heavy pregnant aww


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

forgot to say bp is up, was 130/87 when i got there and then when i was relaxing being monitored it was 140/90! probably just due to the news i was getting induced!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

not surprised it went up that was prob enough to make you panic and for it to rise, its prob down now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah, they will check it again tomorrow when i go for monitoring and a sweep

having lots of tightenings tonight and luke said he could feel them in the night when i kept him awake lol.

been to the pound shop and brought lots of nice snacks yum yum


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

mmh snacks sounds lovely, we are going over my sister's for chinese, need it after an upsetting day.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i really hope you go on your own you got 2 days so you better have curry castor oil and sex lol only joking i did none of it! will have to see what dance i can come up with


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hugs jule

miriam come up with something good lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing wot dance u come up with miriam


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Now then Mini Ellard, listen to Aunty Pix, it is time that you made an appearance lol Hope you soon get some movement Kara. Well friday will do, that was my guess, but will be great if it is before!

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules sorry you had an upsetting day what happened hunny

Kara any news yet, hopefully you'll start today


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well what  a  dream i had. i dreamt kara that you had the baby a girl and you named her ella. during my dream i actually kept waking up and checking my phone for any text messages. hope things start happening today for you. good luck with your 2nd sweep.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie thats a good omen lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i hope so didn't half disrupt my sleep though.  

i'm off now to work have a good day everyone speak tonight.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Lets hope somethings has happened over night.  Can't wait to see if it's a boy /girl.  Hope things are OK Kara, sending you lots of labour vibes.

Michelle hope you had some sleep last night.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

im still here

queenie lol your like my mum she is awake half the night , dreaming and checking her phone, hope your not too tired

how are you mimi, did you sleep?

claire hows you?

i didnt sleep well at all, was awake half the night again. got to be at the hospital for 10am then im gona go see mil and get wages and need to get something for dinner today! busy little bee i am


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

So Kara are you still out visiting or are you staying at the hospital for some reason...


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara any news   that things have started for you.

I'm not too bad thanks.  Just lots of family things going on at the mo, that I could really do without, but hey mustn't grumble.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

mini ellard is a monkey! sweep was an epic fail, cervix is now closed tightly so she could do a sweep, im deffo having tightenings that again showed on the monitor. so as for sunday being induction when we just dont know what is gona happen, might even have to weigh up the pros and cons of c section!! as long as baby is ok im good to wait but this is something i need to chat over with the consultant which might not even happen til sunday so plan of action is all up un the air! not a clue what is gona happen.
midwife said that induction with a cervix like mine is very unlikely to work but things can change very quickly! she asked if i have had treatment on my cervix as at this stage it should be open, it was the other day so could need baby to move back down to cause pressure on the cervix. todays sweep was a little more uncomfy but still not painful but she had a good dig around to see if anything would happen.

more monitoring tomorrow and saturday and will also have a sweep saturday, baby must be very comfy

claire did you get an outfit sorted?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh work still havent wrote me a letter!!gits

im gona call accountant myself tomorrow, cant be arsed today im shattered


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara I told you IVF Wales babies are monkey's.  Hopefully tings will happen naturally for you, but I've seen a few sections and ladies afterwards and they recover well it.

Demand that they sort it out and give them a date, or you'll seek legal advise, that normally gets people moving.

You feeling OK otherwise?

Yes I've sorted on outfit for next weekend.  It's not what I would have chosen if I wasn't pregnant, but it will be OK, just need to sort shoes out.  I wanted to wear my Jimmy chos, but they are too high and will probally fall over or end up breaking my leg, which wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you have jimmy choos? wow very flash but no doubt too high lol

im gona right them another letter if i get no where tomorrow, ******* me off

yeah i feel tired but good


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

what a little monkey baby ellard is. hope this sweep starts it off for you.

claire glad you got an outfit. wow jimmy choos how lucky are you.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies, I didn't buy them.  My parents bought them for me for my 30th when they were in New York.  They only come out of the box on special occasions, think I've only warn them 3 times since I had them.  I know I'm spoilt, but gone are those days, jr will take over (or he has).  I might post some pics, if they're not to bad.  I need to start taking pics of the bump.  Rob has already planned what type of pics he's gonna take in a few weeks (photography is his hobby, and I have to say he is very good at it).


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire post some pics for sure

queenie mini ellard is like daddy and blloody stubborn

the lady who did my pregnancy pics couldnt fly back to the states due to the ash so i might get her to do baby pics if baby ever arrives.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I will do, just need to find out how to do it.

Rob can't wait to take pics of baby..  Apparently the better pics are taken in the first few weeks, when they're still cwtched up.  I suppose we can give them as Christmas presents to the grandparents.

You will defo have to post them.  He/she will arrive soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

to post a pic up upload to www.photobucket.com and copy and paste the link

i just had a few tears! im not mentally prepare for a c section at all and i know i should get my head straight just incase. i need to be mentally prepared


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara  , i can fully undersrtand your feelings hun.  It might not happen though hun so try not to get to upset


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

It's bound to be difficult to get your head around a change of plan.  Look into it, but don't always believe what you read.  Somethings are exaggerated.  Are you able to discuss it with your midwife.  C sections aren't like they used to be, my friend had one last sept and she was up and around the following morning and was home within 3 days.  The recovery is much better since they give epidural rather than general anaesthetic. 

I'm sure you wont need one, but if you do you'll be fine.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww girls thanks, i feel better now ive had a little cry and a chat with luke. we cant really plan anything as its day by day and also depends on my body. im not gona go for induction with a unfavorable cervix well i dont think so anyway and if it came to it and i pushed for as long as i can and still cervix is naughtie we might opt to go straight to a section, i need to work through the different routes and just hope things happen naturally lol

how is everyone tonight? tell me about your days


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

You're right take each day as they come.

My thought of the day was is it too early to go maternity leave, and that was first thing and it's stayed the same till I got home.

I am know trying to up load pics to tesco to have printed out for my parents do next weekend.  I'm gonna be in so much trouble, but think I'll blame it on jr.  They wont shout at him  

I'm glad your feeling a little better.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo blame everything on Jr lol

when you thinking of going on maternity leave? i ended up going at 29 weeks


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I was hoping on working right up.  But am starting to change my mind.  Could always have a week or too off on the sick (naughty I know)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i planned too but things change and im glad they were gona cut my hours cause i meant i finished and really cherished this pregnancy without the hassle and crap of work


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I know as the weeks are going on I just feel that things are rushed.  Like his room, we rushed to do that last month, due to work commitments.  I just feel that I should be selfish as we probally wont be in this position again and take our time.  It's just a shame that we have to work.  It's silly I know, but I just feel as we're missing out on something (don't know what though).  Bloody hormones must be working overtime today.  Never mind a long weekend off after tomorrow.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry was just quizzing my mp about ivf funding and the conservatives are NOT gona cut ivf funding lol

i think its such a once in the lifetime thing that work can wait plus wait for the sleepless pregnancy night lol they are a killer arent they mimi


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Total bugg*rs lol

Those mps will say anything to get votes, lets hope they are telling the truth


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive met the guy before, he knows angela burn am who fully supported the campaign! i personally think they are all as bad as eachother lol monster raving loonie party to win lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I know I've been really lucky with sleep up till now.  I have spoken to Rob this afternoon about work issues and we've come up with a plan of action, if things get too difficult.  So will see how it goes over the next few weeks.

Thats good, I did think that they would.  Although I do agree with Michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona go and have my dinner, curry lol

having some strong tightenings!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Speak tomo as off to reiki, have a good night


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh maybe tonight will be the night then Kara.  You make sure that curry is a spicy one


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Kar - dont worry about a c-section, I had one with Em and it was the most amazing experience. They were going to induce me but I had pre-eclampsia and she was posterior facing (face to pubes   ) and they offered me a section. I had a spinal block and it was the calmest surreal experience of my life. I was up and about the next day and home on the 4th day. You have to take it easy after but it gives you time to just sit with your baby and do nothing - heaven


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dinner was nice and th cream egg lol

thank you sugar your post means alot to me

i have asked the advice of a professional i know which has also helped so im back at ease now lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well ladies im stuck finding a labour dance for kara couldnt find any pregnant women dancing so i thought maybee dancing babies might help  (hope i dont offend anyone)

    cant resist mini ellard on the end


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just a thought when you have baby your green booklet gets taken of you in hospital and you dont get it back ..i wish i had photocopyed mine to keep


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

miriam thanks for the dance, its fab

im kinda hoping i wont have time to copy my notes! i have been contracting for over an hour every 6 to 4 minutes, could be false i dunno. been sick and omg i have wind so could be upset tum


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well it all eased off in the end so i went back to bed but ive just got up and been so so sick! i feel very rough, gona go to hospital for 10am then back to bed i hope


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds like its starting love, you take care and lets hope today is the day Good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe!

just had a long bath and tightenings are still happening, some worst than others and had to jump out to be sick

hows you today?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

good luck at the hospital. I hope you manage to get some rest today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun im gona log back off cause i feel sick again


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara good luck at the hospital today. hope the tightenings are the start of baby ellards appearance. 
glad your at ease now about a c section. just try and go wilth the flow and take one day at a time. will be thinking of you today.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Ooh Kara I hope this is it! lol Sounds like it.Hope your ok,good luck at hospital.....hope they keep you in lol    

Mimi just want to thank you again for the lend of the minitor.   I dont usually test till day 14,but started today coz this is the month! lol And omg I am on 2 bars already,so I think ov will be early lol 
(The monitor tells you...1 bar-normal,2 bars-high fertility,3 bars-ov!) 
I would be doomed without it,so mega mega thank you  

Morning all


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Woo hoo - sounds like mini ellard is gonna make an appearance soon.      
Kara - hope your appointment goes well   and that you manage to get the birth you have hoped for..... but my c-section was fab  

Ravan - good luck for today x 

Hello everyone else
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Defo sounds like today is the day.  Wishing you all the best and that you get to meet baby Ellard today or tomorrow.

Will be thinking of you today.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

miriam forgot to say,I love the baby dance lol so funny


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck Kara - I am sending positive labour vibes to you!!! Can't wait to check back in after work to see if anything's happened!


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Ooh, exciting Kara, cant wait to hear the news. Looks like Miriams dance did the trick, lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Good luck kara xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara if you aren't feeling like driving to hospital hun let me know i can pick you up.

I think i'm coming out in sympathy with you as i feel sick today.

Ooh how exciting, we're having a baby guys woohoo (will it be an april baby or a may baby)!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan you are so welcome, the bloody thing never worked for me but i should really read the instructions lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck kara xxx

mimi, ravan, claire, miriam (love the dance), ebonie, taffy and everyone else   have a good bank holiday xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh karas good news then but not the sickness bit! hope its time  and mini ellard wants out


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Good luck Kara, fingers crossed for you that today is the day, Just think by the end of the bank holiday you could be a mummy!! 

Jo xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Loads of luck kara omg u will be meeting ur little one soon   what fab news   

miriam i like your baby dances lol 

hope everyone else is ok i hope you all have  a lovely bank holiday weekend


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

wooo whooo kara wishing u all the luck in the world  
miriam im loving the dance very gd lol 
hope everyone else is keeping well x x x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

UPDATE FROM KARA!

After a rough night and all the sickness this morning.Kara is staying in hospital!....Due to the sickness and high BP.She has had an antisickness jab,which hurt...she said she should have done it herself  

Baby is 3/5 engaged and cervix is slightly open and now favorable for induction.Sunday is latest they will let her go,so lets hope everything goes well for her now.

Shes totally knackered but I'm sure if anyone wants to txt her good luck it would be okay.

Good luck Kara! Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara hope they are looking after you well and that the sickness jab works. hope baby ellard makes an appearance soon. thinking of you lots of love and good luck to you.

thanks raven for the update.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Woo hoo kara how exciting so we should have a baby born by the end of the bh weekend.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck Kara, i am thinking of you hun.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh kara.. thats so exciting, your in the best place now and all the decisions will be made for you in the the best interests    ... cant wait to hear the news .. thanks Ravan


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara its all very exciting i hope you dont have to wait for much longer.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck Kara, will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Goodluck missy 

It wont be long now you will be a mummy 

Take care 

R   xx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thinking of you Kara and can't wait to hear the news 

Jo xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Update from kara

She is still really sicky but she has had a show now.

Oh April or May baby


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Will definately be a may baby!!! OOOhhhhh sooooo exciting- good luck Kara, you and luke are nearly there.

xx


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

hi girls ive started a thread up for all our messages for kara and luke so she can look back on when baby ellard arrives 

R x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh wont be long for her now.  Cant wait to find out if it's a boy or girl.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ratsy thats a lovely idea


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww a may baby how fab xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara text this am she still sicky and had another show but no more news.she waiting to see dr's for a plan


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i thought we would have had some news this morning. poor kara hope she is ok and that baby arrives soon.


----------



## elemnat (Jan 20, 2006)

just wanted to jump on board and wish KARA all the best, 

Elaine & Sir Alfie x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara staying in overnite for induction tom


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm seeing Kara later so i will update you all then


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

please send her my love and give her a big hug from me ........ just pictured that and it made me chuckle lol 
hope you are feeling ok mimi?


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Tell kara thinking of her  

R x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Karas being given a gel tomorrow to induce her.  Hopefully this will start things off in a couple of hours and mini ellard will be born tomorrow.  She is still being sick so they are giving her drugs for this, and her blood pressure is raised so they are keeping an eye on that as well.  Other than that she is in good hawl.  I said you wereall thinking of her, and it is going to be lovely for her to read back all the messages.  So hopefully guys we will have a little baby born tomorrow or monday woohoo


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update Mimi, glad kara is doing ok despite the sickness. Come on mini ellard, time to come out to meet mummy and daddy!

How are you today Mimi? Hope all mums, mums to be and little monkeys are well xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks for the update.

how exciting another ivf wales baby going to arrive tomorrow.

will be your turn next mimi. how you feeling.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

thats great news about Kara.  Bless her hopefully she will have a quickish labour and tom or mon we will have news.
How are you mimi?, did it make you nervous there at the hospital thinking baout your turn?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Mimi for the update. Sounds like she's having a rough time with the sickness, poor thing.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I hope that Kara has an easy time today and that the induction works quickly for her  

Cannot wait to hear about the safe arrival of her new baby.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

UPDATE FOR KARA

Shes okay,just had the induction.Has to be monitored for an hour then she can get up and go walking.
This is it,no turning back now....good luck Kara xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck kara hope its not too bad and doesn't drag on for you.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks for update.
good luck kara hope things start to happen soon. cannot wait to meet your son or daughter.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Good luck Kara for today.  Hope it wont be too long.

Thinking of you


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Woo woo you are on your way now hun , Hope you have  a quickish labour hun so excited for you !!

Can someone please text me to let me know as im of out later this afternoon 
for a few drinks then to a 40th party xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck Kara and Luke, hopefully bubs will come quickly

Jules no didn't make me nervous, i think i am blocking it all out at the moment


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

no probs ebonie if i hear anything ill text you.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wonder what time baby will come my guess is about 7 tonight im sooooo exited for her..theres going to be quite a few leaky eyes i think


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

UPDATE FOR KARA

cervix is open and m/w can touch babies head.Contractions strong and regular!


Cant believe shes still texting lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG i'm teary, won't be long now

Thanks for the update Ravan


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ooooh its so exciting.... Woo hoo - Leaky eyes here too lol 
Good luck Kara xxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh this is so exciting, wonder how many cms she is. DId she say Ravan?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

no she didnt say.I get the feeling Luke may of sent it.....unless shes superwoman lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh wow, it's all happening! Good luck Kara x


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

How exciting hope her labour is'nt 2 long and the new little baby is here soon x x x 
good luck x x x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sounds like baby Ellard will be here soon.

I think if the mw can touch the head, she should either be or almost be fully dilated.  I may be wrong it's been a very long time since I did my maternity placement.

Oh I can't wait.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

she just text and the midwife could only put a finger through so prob not many cms at the mo.  She said contractions are painful but the tens machine is working well.  Ill post if i hear anymore.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

cancel my 7pm prediction as dont think shes dialated yet lol think baby will be after midnight now and will share my birthday


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh miriam that would be nice two of you on the same day.where are the predications i cant remember what i said


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I think this was the last post on 26th April by Kara 


michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April
Sarah - girl 7lb 4 oz 2nd May
Popsi - boy 7lb 2oz 4th May
Jule - boy 6lb 10oz 30th April
Ebonie-Girl 6lb 13oz 19th april
Taffy - Girl - 6lb 14oz - 26th April (in the Harvester lol Grin!!)
Queenie - girl, 7lb 3oz, 25th April
miriam - boy 6.6lb but hope its girl as can give all maias stuff to you! 3rd may
Trickynic - boy, 7lb 5oz, 29th April

Highlighted who is in the running for the dates


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks jule 

God alot happening on here loads of news 

I bet knowing kara it is her txting   

I think girl 6lb 70z 

R x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes ratsy i think it was   although not heard any more so perhaps the contractions are becoming stronger now.

Thanks Shellebell for the list it seemed such a long time since we all made our predictions. Ive just looked at the list there seems to be only 2 of you with tomorrow's date and 1 for today, so i wonder who will be right. My guess on the date is long gone, so just gotta see if my predictions for the size and sex are right


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck kara. hope the labour isn't too painful. not long to go now so excited. baby ellard will be here by tomorrow. woo hoo.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

anyone heard of her since earlier   im sooo exited to queenie


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i was thinking the same thing miriam. i think we are all gonna be glued to ff for the evening waiting to see if there is any news.

how are you and maia


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Can someone text me if there's any news as were going for a curry with friends later.

I hope she's ok.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

whats your number claire, pm it and i will let u know if any news.

Ive not heard anything so prob labour is well on its way, ooh how exciting.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG on pins here lol just came home from nieces christening and thought there would def be a birth anouncement! Thinking of you Kara, hope you are nearly there


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh i was hoping for news by now !!! wil be checking in often !! xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

me too pops i keep refreshing page! i bet the tens machines off and shes on gas air now    really hope she has nice normal birth


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Im watching a film later il have to keep stopping to check 

God the waiting is killing me ive ben looking all day 

R x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Thought you might like to post here tomorrow 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235791.0


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Any news yet?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I've heard nothing.any one else heard anything?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

no not since 315 gotta be in proper labour now or she would of txt maybee shes gone real quick


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

no nothing. 

jule what time did you last hear off kara.

i'm on pins  waiting and not knowing whats happening.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Last text 15.39 so must be in full labour now.ooh how exciting.may well come today otherwise will def be tom.can't wait to find out what she has


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

I'm waiting with anticipation too! so exciting and lovely      thinking of you kara


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

that was a while ago then. so she must be in full labour. oh my god this is so exciting.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No baby yet then, we're all on pins then


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

how are you mimi.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

last time I spoke to Kara was just gone 7pm she was ok,still on the tens machine,but her texts were a little weird/confusing.So I think it must of picked up a bit lol Heard nothing since


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm good thanks queenie, you ok?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just been on ******** karas freind karen saying the same she heard of her bout 7 doesnt look like babys coming till after


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers miriam. 

looks like its gonna be a long wait then. i hope kara isn't in too much pain and that the labour doesn't go on too long for her. 

i'm fine thanks mimi.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just had txt.Still no baby and just started gas and air.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hopefully soon then, poor thing it might be a long night


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I think shes doing so well to be in labour and txting people.I couldnt even look at my phone  
Hope shes okay.Dont think anyone will be sleeping tonight lol

Mimi can we expect you to do the same? Be great to be there(kind of) with you too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

If i am able to text i will lol.  All depends on whether i have c section or not.  I will get steve to let everyone know on a regular basis.  I thought she would of had bubs by now, cos induction is supposed to be quick or so i thought


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh bless cant belive she texting.  Hopefully its not gonna be too long a nite for her.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope i will be so together to text, doubt it though


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done kara you are doing so well. hope your enjoying the gas and air.

raven your right being in labour and texting is amazing. 

oh yes mimi we want to be here with you when you go into labour. 
if you have an arranged c section you will know what time. we knew when my sil was having her baby we knew date and time. when people asked when my sil was having her baby i used to be able to say 15th oct at 12.00


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh its so exciting - gonna be a long night for all of us, I think 
Thinking of you Kara 
x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I just got this........one gas and air....I replied..how far are you dialated....and she put.....stil dont no,if im not im gona b ******.I can bounce of a ball now cause it dont hurt yay!

Think shes liking the gas and air   And my spelling isnt bad,thats what she put


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just had a text 'gas and air rocks'


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

It really is gonna be a long nite.  Ill sleep but if i wake ill be checking my phone, its on the side cabinet ready for news  

Mimi positive thinking who knows you may be good too and will be able to text, wont be much longer for you now.  Once Kara has delivered we will all be focsing on you


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

mimi you could text us step by step  

got new one......hope baby comes soon,feels in my ****

Kara you are going to love reading this back lol you nutter


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

LOL this is great, loving the live updates. I thought kara would be knackered by now but sounds like she's dead perky. 
Kara you maniac texting and labouring, hope its not much longer


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

ooh i've got ages yet lol

Its Cath before me anyway

Ravan yeah i'll do that lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

mimi not that long, time will fly by for you now especially as you will be induced early.  

This is all very exciting.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

mimi if youve got a camera phone that would be good too lol just point it over the curtain


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

omg kara you are loving the gas and air. 

can't believe she is texting. this is amazing its almost like being there having step by step texts.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

kara text and said she doing ok but poor Luke is bored.  She said she should have had it by now!  I asked how many cms she is but she hasnt replied


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes queenie its great isnt it, shame she hasnt got a web cam on so we can all chat to her, can you imagine


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

how can Luke be bored lol Maybe he feels left out coz she wont leave her phone alone


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i managed to txt had phone in 1 hand gas in other   hope shes dialating somethings gotta be happning if shes on gas and pains in bum


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Jule I think if she could of she would lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

i've got 8 weeks now, i've got con appointment on friday so will find out if they are going to induce earlier.  All depends on size of tt and by the size of me i would say he/she is at least 5 lbs already lol

I texted her to ask how it was going and she said 'slowly pmsl'

Ravan steve has video will that do hun.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

at least it sounds like shes having a good experience.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

that will do nicely mimi,would love to see it


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad Kara is enjoying the gas and air lol, I'm amazed the updates are still coming! It's all v. exciting! 

This is going to be so entertaining to read back

Video Mimi, you are a brave lady


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh will we get to see the video at one of the meets mimi?

KAra seems to be taking it all in her stride.  Yes poor Luke is prob fed up with her texting and he is just sitting doing nothing.  He could text with her dictating, that way he would be involved lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

mimi take a laptop with you and you can post direct on to ff. lol

kara is doing so well. keep going kara we are all wishing you a good labour


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll sort that then ravan, we'll link up to ff hope noone is squimish lol

It does sound as if she is having a good experience which is a blessing

Just had another text but a little confusing lol

I hope everyone knows i am only joking lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh no mimi thought you were serious  

she text back to say that they dont check how far gone.  Suppose they dont want the woman to be disappointed.  Shame would have been nice to know hoe she is doing.  Now i may not be able to sleep  
I told her we were all thinking of her


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi girls 

cant believe kara still txting shes like wonder woman    

Can you imagine if they were filming one born every minute at that hospital    

I hope she has him / her tonight i cant wait to find out 

I think shes doing brilliant love her 

R x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

oh mimi! I was getting all excited then,think you should video it   Sure we could do a meet with a plasma screen!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought they would of checked

Lol its a wonder she hasn't insisted


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

What a star Kara is   She'd have made good viewing for one born every minute! Should have given her my spare internent dongle to take in with her!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

mimi was looking forward to seeing your video. lol

perhaps once you are so far dilated they don't check again.

thanks for telling her we are thinking of her. don't want to text her and confuse her with so many of us texting.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i think its gonna be tomorrow (well in the night some time).  Gutted i wanted to be awake when the text came suppose we all gonna wake up hopefully to news


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i hope kara text's us all. i always keep my phone on but on silent so i will be able to check for text's when i wake during the night.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

just noticed there is 20 of us on here tonight and 8 spectators.  Must be all on here waiting for news


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

That's got to be a record!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

She probably will if she is able to.  She might be too knackered 

Its nice news so lots of people logging on


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes i noticed that as well. everyone should make them selves know so kara know's how many people were waiting for news.
could do a list of who is waitingl.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes i think so, ive never seen so many on here.

Queenie i hope she texts us all too.Ill be checking when i wake for a wee


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good idea Queenie start a list


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes they shoudl make themselves known, we lost 3 though lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes and me i always have to get up during the night for a wee as well. so will def be checking my phone.

shall i start a list then

friends waiting to hear kara's news.
1. queenie


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

friends waiting to hear kara's news.
1. queenie
2.ravan


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe they haven't got a user name, kara does a lot with other sites as well


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

friends waiting to hear kara's news.
1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

kara text she is being strong and high lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

friends waiting to hear kara's news.
1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

friends waiting to hear kara's news.
1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done kara. 
keep going. you are doing wonderful.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

How do i add my name on list havnt done it before 

Thanks x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

you need to copy and paste if you cant ill add you


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

friends waiting to hear kara's news.
1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy

done it for you ratsy just a matter or copy and paste


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Mrs Thomas said:


> friends waiting to hear kara's news.
> 1. queenie
> 2.ravan
> 3.Jule
> ...


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just want to say to the guest who are reading. you are very welcome to join us.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oops sorry cross of posts!! will update


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

this is fantastic


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks pixtrix


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

friends waiting to hear kara's news.
1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i will stop up until about 11 and then prob go to bed even though i dont want to but im knackered


----------



## Bex225 (Sep 12, 2008)

friends waiting to hear kara's news.
1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Ha just has my mother on the phone asking for an update and then she's saying to my father she hasn't had it yet   she's on pin too lol


----------



## Blobby (Sep 1, 2008)

friends waiting to hear kara's news.
1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pauline(Miriam's mum)

Hoping it happens soon,but otherwise baby Ellard will share Miriam's birthday,which would be nice.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

friends waiting to hear kara's news.
1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10.Popsi


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Me to i'm shattered


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix that is lovely that your mum is waiting as well.

jule i'll probably be the same. will stay up as long as i can.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10. Pauline(Miriam's mum)
11. Popsi 
12.Claire

Well I thought something would have happend whilst I was out, kept checking my phone for any news.

Kara you're doing well, hope it's not much longer.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just had.......I ave my moody cow nitie on lol

She has lost the plot.Im sat here eating a cornetto coz I have no popcorn,this is better than the movies


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10. Pauline(Miriam's mum)
11. Popsi 
12.Claire
13. Marie


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

lol that is hilarious ravan, i agree dont need cinema with all this excitement


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i bet kara has no idea that you are posting her messages raven. she is gonna have such a laugh when she reads them,

i haven't laughed so much in ages. this is the best night in i have had for a while


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara you've defo liking that gas & air too much  .  I wonder if she's shared it with Luke


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

its so exciting isnt it.  we are lucky she is texting us


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes it would have not been as fun without her updates


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

bet she wont remember txting half of it


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies I'll try and send updates like Kara's when the time comes.  But can't promise they'll be as good as hers.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10. Pauline(Miriam's mum)
11. Popsi 
12.Claire
13. Marie
14. Taffy and Morgan 

we will be off to bed soon but back at feed time about 3-ish lol

good job its a bank holiday!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10. Pauline(Miriam's mum)
11. Popsi
12.Claire
13. Marie
14. miriam 

i gotta a funny one i txt saying something gotta be happning even tho they aint checking her dialating she replied there beeter me i can feel baby in my **** pmsl


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10. Pauline(Miriam's mum)
11. Popsi
12.Claire
13. Marie
14. miriam 
15. Taffy and Morgan


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

queenie i was just about to update lol.  We are all typing so much we are overlapping


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Miriam that so funny,think gas and air is now karas best friend lol Luke must be loving being ringside lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll be going to bed soon i'm shattered

My phone on silence can someone text me with the news later, i get up for a pee as well


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

night mimi,think about that video


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i wonder which kara will prefer now gas and air or sedation. lol

poor luke i hope he coping with it as well.

yes this thread is so busy its great. we will be going into pt 11 soon.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

night mimi. x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ill text you if i hear anything.  My phone is also on silent.  Im knackered and my battery dying.  Will speak to everyone tom hopefully with some news.  Text me if any news guys overnight


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh my bits are not going on tv lol

Nite nite hoping for some news later


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

night Jule,my phones on loud


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

If you guys get text in the middle of the night will someone be able to post?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

nite jule and mimi.

miriam, jule if you hear anything will you text me .


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

nite ravan im sure your phone will wake you lol is it loud aswell to wake the neighbours  
text me if any baby born overnight will you please


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

dont think I'll sleep much tonight,so will def update if kara txts


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ill text you queenie.  You do the same.  Ill text all the ff girls that i have numbers for


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ok but i'm sure you, raven, mimi and miriam will be the first to hear.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

marie if you pm me your mob ill text you


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks Jule have sent pm. 
Pix has my number too but not sure if she's still reading


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10. Pauline(Miriam's mum)
11. Popsi
12.Claire
13. Marie
14. miriam 
15. Vixxx

Fingers crossed for Kara...


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm here Marie and will defo txt if here anything


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just had......only 2cm sent luke home.Gona get high and try to kip


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

got everyones number in my phone and draft text ready to go.

Oh no ravan just read your text she must be gutted she isnt gonna have it overnight then.  If i do have news though girls all you who sent me your number ill text you.  Ravan i wont bother with you cause i think you'll be 1st to hear


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh no poor kara, sounds like she has a while to go then. isn't it 10 cm to give birth.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I think she might just do a text and send to all,be easier for her I think


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

although ravan dont take that the wrong way of you want me to just incase i will 

yes queenie 10cms she has ages left bless her


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im sure kara will txt us all as when babys born soon as shes feeling up to it she will be knackered but on such a high i think she will txt her whole phonebook   oh know gutting shes only 2cm im sure its supposed to be 1cm an hour so gunna be a long nite!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw poor Kara, a while yet. Your birthday it is then Miriam!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

hopefully we will have news by the morning especially if we are all planning on a lye in.  Ill text you all when i hear, im definately going now, hoping to get a better nights sleep than last night.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh it's definitely going to be a while longer then.  

Miriam you'll be sharing your birthday by the sound of it.

Can someone let me know too?  I'm off to bed now.

Good luck Kara


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep 10cm - which as my midwife told me at ante-natal class is about the same size as a donut - I burst out crying shopping in Asda when I saw donuts and haven't been able to eat them since  

So good luck Kara

Bed for me too - night guys 

x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

claire got you in my text


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

ah kara you poor love hope you get some sleep tonight and some progress in the morning 
Night girls thanks for all the updates


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good nite from me to. look forward to hearing sometime in the night.


good luck kara hope baby ellard arrives soon for you. xxxx


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Im off to bed soon ive given jule my number hope to hear later 

Nite girls x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Jule didnt take it the wrong way   night all xxx will leave my p.c on just in case


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep defo looks like babys sharing my bday .... i dont think i can sleep tonight


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

maybe we should start your birthday early! lol 

Happy birthday Miriam


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yay good idea Raven. Happy birthday Miriam woohoo


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

taffy I lol at your doughnut comment


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like my guess of 3rd mAy might be right - although I never wanted her to have to wait that long, lol

Good luck Kara, hope it's not too much longer now. 

Jule, I think you have my number 

Miriam, happy birthday for tomorrow


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara is going to have some pethidine to help her sleep......seems a bit mean of her since we are all awake and waiting


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl how dare she   she will be proper off her trolley now then! thanks for birthday wishes


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

sleep Kara, how could you lol hope pethedine does the trick x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wonder if she has managed to get to sleep i hope so shes going to need lots of energy in a few hours


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ive been out this evening and have been texting miriam and kara . It so emotional
listening to you talking about it i guess we will have loads of bags over night waiting   

Happy birthday miriam hope you have a fab birthday hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well Morgan has just woken me up to see how aunty kara is doing and if his playmate is on the way (may be a bit hungry too lol) - fancy her trying to sleep when we are all on pins! 
 Kara   


Miriam Happy Birthday hun - hope you have a fab day! 
xx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10. Pauline(Miriam's mum)
11. Popsi
12.Claire
13. Marie
14. miriam 
15. Vixxx
16. JK1

Can't wait to hear the news - I love that she has been texting updates whilst in labour!!

Happy Birthday miriam - hope you have a fab day? 

Jo xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

UPDATE FROM KARA

It has all eased off after 3 hours of contractions!Bloods are dodgy.Has to wait to see consultant to plan next step.Maybe looking at c-sec.......whatevers the best option to get baby out safely now.

shes also being very sick again.


Happy birthday Miriam


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

ah bless her - i bet she's getting really fed up now and can't wait to get baby out safely, those IVF Wales babies, typical, wait so long to be pregnant then baby decides that tummy is way too comfy and doesn't want to come out!!! 

Hope you are ok Raven,

Jo
xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been following Karas night on my mobile (was in bed very early last night and couldnt post for some reason)

Just wanted to say good luck today and stay calm. Baby will be here very very soon me thinks


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10. Pauline(Miriam's mum)
11. Popsi
12.Claire
13. Marie
14. miriam 
15. Vixxx
16. JK1
17. Sugar


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update Ravan, good luck today Kara, not long now xxxx

Happy Birthday Miriam!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, just managed to catch up on 6 pages since I went to bed last night! Poor Kara - really thought that I would wake up to the news of the baby having been born   Oh well, sounds like she's being strong. Hope things have picked up for her this morning.

Happy birthday Miriam!


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10. Pauline(Miriam's mum)
11. Popsi
12.Claire
13. Marie
14. miriam 
15. Vixxx
16. JK1
17. Sugar
18.Helen


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara hope things are going well for you and i know you didn't want a c section but like i said just remember that however way you give birth you will have a beautiful baby at the end to hold for ever. 




miriam happy birthday hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Such a shame for Kara, i was up all night checking my phone and no news.  Hopefully either things will get going again today or c-section so hopefully today is the day 

Happy birthday miriam, have you got any plans


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Morning girls 

Poor kara hope shes ok i was up checking my mobile well lets hope today the day 

Happy birthday miriam   be lovely if baby ellard arrives  on your birthday 

R x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

KARA UPDATE.

Options r...c-sec or more induction.Where going to give epidural and break waters but her cervix has closed.Discussing options with con.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the update Raven. Poor Kara, hope it's not too much longer for her.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh never thats awful.  Lets hope whatever they decide it will happen quicker today for her.  Baby just doesnt want to come out he/she must be really comfy in there.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for update ravan

Poor thing, does this happen a lot then.  This baby is too comfy

Hope things move on today, i was checking my phone all night so i am absolutely shattered lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes me too mimi.  WEll ive heard of it few times before, i suppose with induction the baby hasnt chosen,  hopefully though if they try again today it may work    I would definately be chosing epidural, i dont think i would manage a 2nd day of that   KAra for whatever the plan may be.  Ravan keep us posted.  If im not online will you text me please?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Poor thing two days she needs some different pain relief bless her.  Hopefully con will decide with her what to do

Can someone text me as i might be in the middle of work


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i will mimi if i hear.  i notice your ticker is on 31 today, wow really not long for you now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I finish work in 7 weeks and i am supposed to have the baby the week of the 28th June.  However, seeing con on friday and if baby is big they will go earlier i think.  Trying to get everything wrapped up in work just in case.  Hope your back is better


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

will def txt you both.
She has till midday to decide,but c-sec might not be till later or tomorrow!And the cons have to agree too.
Poor Kara she sounds a bit peed off and feels aweful. Only contracting every 15 mins.Shes had enough


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh never so what does she have to decide by midday?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh poor kara how awful for her. i bet she is fed up and had enough. will just want baby to arrive now. 

thinking of you kara.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bless its not funny when you have built yourself up and things have started only to calm down again.

I hope they do something for her today, another day would be torturous for her


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh no bless here.. I know my guess was for tomorrow but i neve thought she would go this long, hope they do something for her today xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Poor Kara, hope they get things started again soon, she must be exhausted. Good luck Kara xxx

Hope you are ok Mimi, 7 weeks at work will fly by - good luck for Friday


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Jules the section or more induction,but she says her cervix is now closed and posterior.Dont think she will get a choice


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

They wont let her hang on if she is in labour, the risk of infection is higher since she had her show and if her waters have broken plus they wont want to risk the baby getting distressed. Hopefully the ward wont be too busy and they will give Kara a section later today. She will have some time to get ready for it and then baby will be here by tea time


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

morning all ...poor kara   my freind had the gel for 2 days and she kept stoping cant they put her on the drip one it works much quicker? thanks for my birthday messages


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh I thought we would have had some better news this morning.  Sounds like a section may be the way to go.  Kara sending you loads of   and thoughts, and that you don't have to wait much longer to meet your son/daughter.

Miriam         hope you have a great day


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Fingers crossed she is getting a decision now and then she can prepare for the next step


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

KARA UPDATE

New plan...different type of induction tomorrow.Once at 2cm pop waters and have epidural.If that fails then section.Shes still contracting every 15-20 mins.Hope it picks up for her,tomorrow is a long time away.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh no gutting they cant do it today how is she now?


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Ah bless her poor kara 

Im back in work tommorow woulld you be able to txt me jules with news 

Thanks 

R x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

bit peed off really,as to be expected.Seems a long time to wait.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh love her, it does seem like a long time to leave her.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

it was her choice,they were ready to induce again but she said no lol At least they are giving her a bit of a break,hopefully she can get some rest today to prepare for tomorrow.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm amazed they are leaving her until tomorrow, hope it works!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

really hope baby decides to come on own ...if not other induction should work ..hope shes ok bless her


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Fingers crossed it will work this time, at least she can have some rest


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh poor kara really hope it works for her tomorrow or baby decides to make an appearance before. 

bless her she must be really fed up now.

good luck kara thinking of you.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10. Pauline(Miriam's mum)
11. Popsi
12.Claire
13. Marie
14. miriam 
15. Vixxx
16. JK1
17. Sugar
18.Helen
19.Emma

aww bless her i hope she goes on her own.I was looking for news all night we are all sounding very tiredxxx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10. Pauline(Miriam's mum)
11. Popsi
12.Claire
13. Marie
14. miriam 
15. Vixxx
16. JK1
17. Sugar
18.Helen
19.Emma
20. juls


Oh Kara- you are so nearly there, when you read this you will have a LO sleeping soundly near you. (hopefully), must be a laid back baby because it is happy where it is.xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

any news on how kara is this evening.

well i think i have changed my mind on what sex the baby is orginally i said a girl, but now i think a boy as boys are laid back and as this baby seems so laid back to be bothered to come out.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10. Pauline(Miriam's mum)
11. Popsi
12.Claire
13. Marie
14. miriam
15. Vixxx
16. JK1
17. Sugar
18.Helen
19.Emma
20. juls
21. Serenfach


----------



## JKO73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi, I'm not an IVF Wales girl but keep popping on to see how Kara is doing, hope that's ok!  Kara, I hope you're doing ok - thinking of you.

J  x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

The more the merrier hun, anyone welcome x


----------



## JKO73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you!  I cycled with her in 2008 and am just so thrilled that its her turn now!

x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

She's going to be thrilled with all the messages


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara ok,resting and preparing herself for tomorrow.Gonna take a sleeping pill to help her sleep tonight.

Mimi I hope all this delay isnt freaking you out.Are you having a c-sec or hoping to be induced?(depending on when they do it)

Queenie I am starting to agree with you lol Boys are so stubborn


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan it has worried me a bit, but hey ho if it happens it happens.  I think they are inducing first lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

mimi I just packed up your monitor ready to give back to you(4 tests too) and cant fit the instructions in the box   Coz I printed it on A4 and there 30 odd pages   have put it in a polly pocket.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10. Pauline(Miriam's mum)
11. Popsi
12.Claire
13. Marie
14. miriam
15. Vixxx
16. JK1
17. Sugar
18.Helen
19.Emma
20. juls
21. Serenfach
22. Taffy & Morgan

We dropped off the list again  Kara will think we dont care lol 
Thanks for keeping us updated Ravan - you're a star. 
Heres hoping mini ellard makes an appearance overnight or tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan cheers hun, i am so glad it helped you


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Wow have been out for the day today and really expected to see a birth announcement this evening!
kara lots of luck to you hope you are holding up ok and getting rest for tomorrow


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

really hope kara manages a nice sleep did her contactions ease of completley then ravan? if they give her the drip induction in morning that should work after 2 days of having the gel my freind started straight away with drip! she should be a mummy by this time tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope Kara has a good nights sleep and tomorrow she meets her babe.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Goodluck kara for tommorow  

R x


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10. Pauline(Miriam's mum)
11. Popsi
12.Claire
13. Marie
14. miriam
15. Vixxx
16. JK1
17. Sugar
18.Helen
19.Emma
20. juls
21. Serenfach
22. Taffy & Morgan
23. Trickynic

Good luck for today Kara! xx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

1. queenie
2.ravan
3.Jule
4.Mimi
5. Sarah
6. Mrs T
7. Pix
8. Ratsy
9. Bex225
10. Pauline(Miriam's mum)
11. Popsi
12.Claire
13. Marie
14. miriam
15. Vixxx
16. JK1
17. Sugar
18.Helen
19.Emma
20. juls
21. Serenfach
22. Taffy & Morgan
23. Trickynic
24. Josiejo

I keep popping on to see if there is any news. Wishing you loads of luck for today Kara.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

KARA UPDATE

Shes had induction.Lets hope established labour is soon!


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oooh fingers crossed. Good juck Kara!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope so ravan .   its good its been done nice and early xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I have told kara that the site is down for maintenance at 7pm...so shes going for 6pm lol

She has told me to say thankyou for all being with her through this,she loves you all.

I only have ebony,mimi and jules number.
Can we pool together to call everyone if the site is down?

If I find out I will txt jules,mimi and ebony.....who hopefully can call everyone else?

If anyone finds out before me can you txt me please


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for update Ravan - best of luck today Kara! Let's hope mini makes and appearance soon. 

Hope you are feeling ok today Mimi, could you text me the news if its after 7 (hope it's not for Kara's sake!).


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

How can the site be down at this critical time  

Jule and mimi have my number so can one of you text me when mini arrives if it is after 7pm  

 that mini makes an appearance earlier (for Karas sake)


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

really hope its before 7 what a day to choose maintenence!  is she on the drip then ravan?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

really hope it all happens long before the site goes down... ebonie or miriam can you please text me any news if its later xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

will do popsi i got yours lauras and queenies number   oh its so exiting!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

No miriam a slow release pessery.

Glad everyone is getting organised with the phone numbers lol


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

OMG I'm going to be on pins waiting for the website to be back up and running.  Fingers crossed it all happens before then lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have lauras, claires, sarahs, jules,miriams and ebonies numbers so i will text these

Just had a text message from kara 'ding dong round 2' lol.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well there will be no round 3 theres no going back now ! have you got work today mimi?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i'm in work today.

Just had another text from kara she is having mild contractions and they thought that she was sensitive to the other drug so this one better.

Miriam do you by any chance have the instructions to your pramette that i could borrow.  Mine came without and i am a bi confused on a few things on it


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah i got instructions somewhere round the house!  will find them and post to you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you hun your a star i will pm you my address and pay postage when i see you.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Can someone text me if there's any news.  I'm off to work this afternoon, and might not get chance to check before the site goes down.

Hope things happen soon for her.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've got your number i will text you


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I am asking if the chat rooms will still be active tonight while the forum pages are down  
If not there are many ways we can get round it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh shellebelle the chatrooms scare me hun


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Michelle looking forward to hearing some exciting news


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not sure where ive put the instructions just had a quick look but i found this im sure its right one http://www.mamasandpapas.com/downloads/product_manuals_pdf/Prams-Pushchairs/Pushchairs/Pramette%20Inst%20V6.pdf ... oh well kara got 7 hours left before we get shut down 

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks miriam


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

will still look for mine its easier when mannuals in hands   wonder how karas doing your next mimi ...my sis only got 2 weeks left im hoping her parter passes out so i can go in with her!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i know, only 7 weeks left in work woohoo

Did you have a pram liner, that is what i am having difficulty with


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

*just heard that the chat room will be active tonight while the forum is down.

Here is the board with info on how to use the chatroom etc http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=453.0

so if you want to do this tonight I suggest you make sure you can get into the chat room this afternoon. I will come in as well and we can have a chat room just for Kara news 

Link to chat room *******************************************************

my email in case of any probs tonight [email protected]

Was thinking of PMing people this info too in case they don't see it in time, any suggestions as to who might need it  or shall I just PM everyone on the 'watching list' *


----------



## Blobby (Sep 1, 2008)

Was thinking of PMing people this info too in case they don't see it in time, any suggestions as to who might need it Huh? or shall I just PM everyone on the 'watching list'  Grin

Sounds like a great idea if it's not to much trouble.
Thanks


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

mum im sure you will know as soon as i do   im not sure bout the pram liner .. maia wernt in it that way for long she was to nosey so wanted to be in upright position .. and my mum put it in that mode i was useless  i found manual now anyway so pm me your address and will send it to you


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Any news on Kara? x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

no i dont think anythings going to happen so will be later when ff is off line!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

That chat room is a good idea shellebelle  . Lets hope though she has it before then lol  

Have anyone had anymore news??

Hiya pauline


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Afternoon girl's
hope everyone is having a good day
jule how's ur back 2day 
Any new's on kara this afternoon hope it's not 2 long for her


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Well i think I have PM'ed everyone   Couldn't do it from the list because they weren't the full usernames  
Sorry if you haven't got one or got it twice, when through who had posted on here in the the past couple of days  

If you can check that you can get in OK this afternoon, I will opwen a room called Kara's waiting room  
Shout if you have probs

other things to try are MSN chat as well


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks shell for pm  me  

Il be there what time we all going on im looking forward to it its so exciting 

I rushed home quickly put my lappy on hoping for news 

R


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I was going to open the room at about 6.30 ish, on laptop while having dinner as usual


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

ok il meet you there then x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you Shelley, I made it into the chat lounge ok. It's a whole new experience...

Hope Kara's doing ok and its not too much longer for her, bless her.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you shelle belle    i will be popping in for a chat once ive done what i got to do !!
I hope kara has the baby before i go to work tonight   

Is there any more news !!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ive just got in from shopping and got straight back on here  was hoping for news  will be joining you in chat rooms thanks shellbell


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Any news girls? Loving the new look FF!! xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Its a GIRL! born at 4.01 am by c-sec. wieghing in at 7lb 1oz   
They are both very much in love.Hope to have a name later lol

Well done Kara congratulations


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

congratulations kara and luke 
cant wait to meet her 
love to mummy and well done 
xxxx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

shes resting now in recovery,but will phone later.Im so excited to hear if Luke picked a name lol


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Aawww - Fabulous!  Brilliant news. Many congratulations to Kara and Luke.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I   was so excited when i heard this morning  but couldnt text cause my boss was with me   
So had to wait untill i had finished work !!

A massive congratualtions kara and luke on the birth of your beautiful baby girl


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratulations kara and luke on the birth of your daughter. 
what wonderful news to wake up to.
so very very happy for you  

can't wait to meet your daughter and have a cwtch.


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations Kara and Luke on the birth of your much awaited daughter. She is a really lucky little girl, will be checking in later for more news. Love and hugs Mrs T x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations Kara and Luke.  A baby girl, thats great news.  Can't wait to see pics and to meet her.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

brilliant news   bet shes knackered what a long day it was for her cant wait to see a pic!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

what wonderful news ... well done Kara and Luke.. i knew it would be a girl!! what wonderful texts this morning thanks girls xxx... oh i am so happy


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Congratulations on the birth of your scrummy little girl.  Can't wait to meet her.  Hope the three of you are resting


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Woohoo a baby girl. Well done Kara. We are all so happy here for you   

Cannot wait to meet your daughter


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Awwww congratulations Kara & Luke on the arrival of ur new baby girl 
hope u both doing well and resting


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Huge congratulations to Kara & Luke on the birth of your daughter. Well done Kara, sounds like you had a rough time. Can't wait to hear her name and see photos!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

any news on how the ellard family are.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

hi girls any news on baby ellards name cant wait to see pics 

congrats kara and luke   

R    x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations Kara and Luke - I'm so happy for you I could cry!!!  I had a feeling it was a girl too!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ladies, any news on baby Ellard's name yet and how they are all doing ? Such wonderful news I've been feeling thrilled for them all day


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Girls, call me a stalker but there are pics on luke's ********. 

(No I don't know him lol but he is the only person with that name)


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

congratulations to kara and luke


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Marieclaire, excellent stalking  lol!! Now we just need a name...


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice one Marie    She is so beautiful, a perfect little bundle of joy


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Marie, classic idea, how cute is she!!!

Congratulations Kara and Luke, on your long awaited, much wanted baby girl!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

marie i confess i did the same   she looks beautifull bet they cant wait to get her home now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

mini ellard is beautiful, just seen photos.  hoping to see the real thing today


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Ah Mimi, hope you get to have a cwtch today. Please send Kara my very best wishes.

How are you? Good luck with your con app tomorrow, will they be deciding on the plan for you?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sarah i will send everyones love to all of them.  Hoping for a cwtch if bubs not sleeping

I'm hoping they will make some decisions tomorrow, its just a growth scan, well i say just bubs is probably doubled in size lol

How are you


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope for your sake Tiddly hasn't doubled in size! 

If mini ellard is sleeping you'll just have to give her a nudge when mummy isn't looking so you can have a cuddle lol

I'm ok thanks, going a bit stir crazy but I know that's normal and not long to wait now...


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Send Kara and Mini my love - I found the pics and she is gorgeous. 
Good luck for tomorrow Mimi 
Hello everyone else


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236083.0


----------

